# Bottled my Lemon Berry AKA Skeeter Pee



## UBB (Oct 12, 2012)

Stayed in the carboy a little longer then Dave's 15 days at just under 2 months but the FIL liked it so I sent him home with a case. A little tart for me so next time I will be cutting back on the lemon juice.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks very good! I have reduced my lemon juice to 48oz in the primary. For me, that balances perfectly with the fruit.


----------

